# Windermere GC + Appleby GC



## Jason.H (Jan 16, 2022)

Just had a great 3 day break staying near Kendal. I played Windermere and Appleby golf courses and found them both exceptional. I also played Carus Green GC and personally don’t think I’d want to play it again.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 16, 2022)

Not played Appleby for years. They used to do a, very popular, open week around Easter time. I remember the greens being brilliant.


----------



## Jason.H (Jan 17, 2022)

The greens were amazing. I’ll definitely go there again hopefully play in one of their open events.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 17, 2022)

Probably a touch bias but feel the greens @Ulverston are better and it is a more interesting course. Windermere have too many holes crossing each other and a few years ago spent around 720k to upgrade their greens. This became a burden and they have recently sold part of The Club and huge changes are planned.

Appleby has some interesting holes especially the blind par 3 about 15. Found Appleby an extremely friendly Club.


----------



## Jason.H (Jan 17, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Probably a touch bias but feel the greens @Ulverston are better and it is a more interesting course. Windermere have too many holes crossing each other and a few years ago spent around 720k to upgrade their greens. This became a burden and they have recently sold part of The Club and huge changes are planned.

Appleby has some interesting holes especially the blind par 3 about 15. Found Appleby an extremely friendly Club.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks I’ll look forward to playing Ulverston  when I’m next in the area. We are planning to live in the Lake District in a few years so a favourite golf course could sway location decisio.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 18, 2022)

How would these courses be for high handicappers? We’re looking at possible places for a society trip somewhere up North later in the year, handicaps vary from low teens to very high hackers though.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 18, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			How would these courses be for high handicappers? We’re looking at possible places for a society trip somewhere up North later in the year, handicaps vary from low teens to very high hackers though.
		
Click to expand...

Appleby is lovely, up on the moors just you and the golf course.
Short, less than 6000 yards but still a decent test for the better golfer and more than playable for the higher handicapper.
Just need to avoid the area during the Horse Fair week when it's under siege with 'Travellers'


----------



## chellie (Jan 18, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Probably a touch bias but feel the greens @Ulverston are better and it is a more interesting course. Windermere have too many holes crossing each other and a few years ago spent around 720k to upgrade their greens. This became a burden and they have recently sold part of The Club and huge changes are planned.

Appleby has some interesting holes especially the blind par 3 about 15. Found Appleby an extremely friendly Club.
		
Click to expand...

What are they going to do at Windermere?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 3, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Appleby is lovely, up on the moors just you and the golf course.
Short, less than 6000 yards but still a decent test for the better golfer and more than playable for the higher handicapper.
Just need to avoid the area during the Horse Fair week when it's under siege with 'Travellers'
		
Click to expand...

Do they still have the Gun range there .?
That was loud scared the ,,,,,,. Out of me first time I played it.


----------



## Old Colner (Feb 17, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Windermere have too many holes crossing each other and a few years ago spent around 720k to upgrade their greens. This became a burden and they have recently sold part of The Club and huge changes are planned.
		
Click to expand...

I have played at Windermere in the last two Senior Opens and I am struggling to think of any holes that actually cross each other.


----------



## Jason.H (Feb 17, 2022)

Old Colner said:



			I have played at Windermere in the last two Senior Opens and I am struggling to think of any holes that actually cross each other.
		
Click to expand...

How did you do in the opens at Windermere?  I wanted to play the opens at Appleby but it was booked solid.


----------



## Old Colner (Feb 17, 2022)

Jason.H said:



			How did you do in the opens at Windermere?  I wanted to play the opens at Appleby but it was booked solid.
		
Click to expand...

Did a bit better in the second one once we had an idea of where we were going.
I am new to the Seniors Section, the first thing I have noticed is that the Opens tend to book up well in advance and a lot sooner than the regular opens.
I have been looking at trying to get a game at Appleby, always hear good things about the course, will maybe try and get up there this year.


----------



## Jason.H (Feb 18, 2022)

At Windermere I joined a member so didn’t have any trouble with navigating the course at least until the 18th when even he struggled to find the 18th tee box. I don’t think the last couple of holes were as scenic as the rest of the course.


----------



## Old Colner (Feb 18, 2022)

Yes you are right, not as scenic as the rest but some good holes, I feel as though the 18th is a little odd, what I mean is it seems out of place and is not a good finishing hole, it feels a better end to the round at the top of the hill on the 17th.


----------



## Jason.H (Feb 18, 2022)

Yes that would be my only criticism. I’ll play there again, I have unfinished business with the 15th. 😂


----------



## Deijavoo (Mar 30, 2022)

The 18th at Windermere really lets it down. Nice course and greens but I thought Appleby was superb. 

Cumbria has some really great and underated courses:

Brampton
Silloth
Seascale
Appleby
Ulverston
Carlisle


----------



## Jason.H (Mar 30, 2022)

Deijavoo said:



			The 18th at Windermere really lets it down. Nice course and greens but I thought Appleby was superb.

Cumbria has some really great and underated courses:

Brampton
Silloth
Seascale
Appleby
Ulverston
Carlisle
		
Click to expand...

There’s a few interesting holes at Appleby like the 15th I think. Looking forward to playing the other courses you mention.


----------

